# vinyl transfer help needed what to do next step



## hanna21 (Jan 24, 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-7EVlYgbEVo

time 8:57

after i have done that , what do i need for the next step to transfer it onto tshirt , do i need a plastic sticky sheet to get that vinyl of that current sheet ? or do i just place that on tshirt direct and apply heat


----------



## mfatty500 (Jan 18, 2010)

That is sign vinyl, you need Heat Press Vinyl, specifically for t-shirts 
Siser EasyWeed Roll - 15" wide


----------



## hanna21 (Jan 24, 2017)

mfatty500 said:


> That is sign vinyl, you need Heat Press Vinyl, specifically for t-shirts
> Siser EasyWeed Roll - 15" wide



hi thanks for your reply, my question was how do i do the next step , transfering the vinyl to tshirt after weeding as u can se the video + time given.

can i just place the vinyl paper direct on shirt or do i need transfer tape ?

am using heat transfer method


----------



## mfatty500 (Jan 18, 2010)

Again, firstly you need the proper material, for heat pressing the vinyl to your shirt, it already has the carrier in place. after you weed, (don't forget to mirror your image) then you apply to your shirt.


----------



## hanna21 (Jan 24, 2017)

mfatty500 said:


> Again, firstly you need the proper material, for heat pressing the vinyl to your shirt, it already has the carrier in place. after you weed, (don't forget to mirror your image) then you apply to your shirt.












i got these vinyl from T-Shirt Vinyl | Heat Presses | Transfer Films | Transfer Paper - Creative Transfer sample pack , this is my first cut test other half got wasted , and this half i managed to do it right i think.

now that i have weeded this , the plastic sticky sheet is holding them vinyl meterial down , i tried ironing them on test shirt as i dont want to turn my heatpress on for this small test , i seen that the heat melts this plastic sheet and the transfer sometimes goes onto shirt succes.

what do i need so the plastic dont melt ?


----------



## mfatty500 (Jan 18, 2010)

You need to use a heat press, an iron simply will not give you enough pressure. I would think that you would set your heat press to about 305* and apply medium pressure for about 10-15 seconds. Try placing a piece of paper over the carrier, unless you have a teflon sheet, use that. Obviously the carrier should be face up on your press, the part you weeded on the shirt.


----------



## mfatty500 (Jan 18, 2010)

305 degrees Fahrenheit, you will have to convert to Celsius, if that is what you use, looks like you are in Europe somewhere


----------



## hanna21 (Jan 24, 2017)

mfatty500 said:


> You need to use a heat press, an iron simply will not give you enough pressure. I would think that you would set your heat press to about 305* and apply medium pressure for about 10-15 seconds. Try placing a piece of paper over the carrier, unless you have a teflon sheet, use that. Obviously the carrier should be face up on your press, the part you weeded on the shirt.



thanks for taking the time to reply.

i have the heatpress the reason i did not use it cause this sample cut test was to small and not worth turning on the heatpress and waiting for it to reach its temperature.

i rather turned on basic home iron to se if the carrier melts when iron is placed on top of it and it does melt it.

can you tell me why it melts ? if i placed this direct into my heatpress it would have made a messs and melted plastic will be over my heatpress machine.

do i need transfer tape for this ? and take the vinyl out of that sticky carrier sheet


----------



## mfatty500 (Jan 18, 2010)

No, place the vinyl down on the shirt, the carrier should be facing you, that's why you should use something to cover the image, so that nothing gets on your heat platen, how hot did you have your iron, to melt that. Did the plastic carrier melt or the vinyl it self? If the vinyl melted, you have it upside down. Use your heat press.....


----------



## hanna21 (Jan 24, 2017)

mfatty500 said:


> No, place the vinyl down on the shirt, the carrier should be facing you, that's why you should use something to cover the image, so that nothing gets on your heat platen, how hot did you have your iron, to melt that. Did the plastic carrier melt or the vinyl it self? If the vinyl melted, you have it upside down. Use your heat press.....



the carier was facing up and the vinyl facing down direct onto the shirt.

just so that you know , the vinyl plastic carier is already on the vinyl sheet i just peeled the vinyl and only thing that remained on the sticky sheet is the area i cut only.

maybe i need heat transfer tape and place it on that sticky sheet to take the vinyls off it and then place the heat transfer tape on shirt again , this way the tape wil not burn due to heat ?.

i just tested the plastic carier with a cigeratte lighter it melts.


----------



## ProArtShirts (May 3, 2010)

Really Really watch this video
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZjLjYDWjiFo

Heat transfer vinyl for shirts will NOT melt when you transfer.

Vinyl that is meant for use on vehicles and signs CANNOT be used on shirts.


----------



## hanna21 (Jan 24, 2017)

ProArtShirts said:


> Really Really watch this video
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZjLjYDWjiFo
> 
> Heat transfer vinyl for shirts will NOT melt when you transfer.
> ...



bloody hell looks like i have to easy code englsh text.


for the 100 times i say the vinyl is NOT BURNING.

VINYL IS NOT BURNING
VINYL IS NOT BURNING.

IT IS THE PASTIC STICKY SHEET BEHIND IT THAT MELTS WITH HEAT

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZjLjYDWjiFo
time 10:52
do you se the green vinyl ? * do y ou se the plastic sheet ?? that is the plastic sheet that burns and melts .



let me make it easer
coin 
heads = vinyl meterial
tails = plastic sticky sheet , this is the part i had facing up and used iron to se if it transfers without burning or melting , it melts
*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i5Ap_dOqQCI&t=315s
7:59

on this vinyl the back sheet is white but mine is se through sticky sheet.
and that sticky sheet stays facing up and apply heat on it and the sheet burns.
do i need to apply transfer tape to get the vinyl of that plastic sheet.


----------



## mfatty500 (Jan 18, 2010)

Then choose another brand of vinyl...


----------



## djque (Feb 5, 2013)

with this type of attitude you wont get no help from no one. first off I notice your a crafter and my girl is one also so I have to show her the difference between vinyls. what is the name of the vinyl your using. and you are going to have to use you heat press.


----------



## hanna21 (Jan 24, 2017)

djque said:


> with this type of attitude you wont get no help from no one. first off I notice your a crafter and my girl is one also so I have to show her the difference between vinyls. what is the name of the vinyl your using. and you are going to have to use you heat press.



sory about that.

Pro-Seal range of t shirt vinyl, garment film and heat transfer vinyl. - Online Store - Creative Transfer
these are the vinyls am using, they gave me test sheets.
yes i am going to use it for heatpress machine , the reason i used iron is to se if the plastic melts or not , just imagin i did this direct on my heat press , my heatpress would have had lot of burns and plastic all over it.
*i think it might be called self weeding sheet ?*

say i get 1 sheet out , then i cut it , then weed it , the cut area remains stuck onto the sticky sheet of the paper and the rest of it gets weeded out complete.

the sticky sheet that has vinyl stuck on its se through sheet.

i seen most video on youtube and the their sticky sheet is white colored.

do i need to get my self heat transfer masking tape to get that vinyl of that vinyl sticky sheet.

[media]https://image.ibb.co/fRawov/2017_03_05_010115.jpg[/media]
as u can se in image this is the original 1 sheet vinyl i only weeded it out , the se through sticky sheet is holding the vinyl in place , do i need to get masking tape to get the vinyl of that plastic sticky sheet?


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fO-SkuVHqAU
2:58

as u can se in this video i have the same vinyl sheets like that , as he weeds it off u can se se through sticky sheet, now how does he apply that to a shirt ? does he need to use a masking tape to get the vinyls of that current sheet or just put that sheet direct on shirt ?


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

still can't be bothered to do a simple search here

just demand we do all the work for you,
step by step by step

over 100 posts and 99.9% are your own threads and your own posts within them,
'take me by the hand and tell me everything i need to do, wah, wah, wah, should i light it on fire?'

and then you have the audacity to lash out at your helpers

you are not a contributor, you are a leach

the simple fact people on here still answer your endless questions, when the answers are easily attainable by you,
is a testament to the quality of character of the posters here


----------



## hanna21 (Jan 24, 2017)

*update

here is a video i made 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nx-McAx-9XA&feature=youtu.be
kindly look at it and tell me how to apply this on shirtl.

this is the sheet that melts using iron heat so using this on heatpress will defo melt it to.
*


----------



## dcbevins (Jul 31, 2011)

Masking tape is for sign vinyl. HTV vinyl has a sticky carrier. You HAVE to mirror image the design or it will go on backwards. Ok if you viewing in a mirror.

The sticky sheet is heat resistant. It won't melt in the temperature ranges for a heat press. It is required that the HTV be on this sticky sheet. Trying to remove it is just not the right procedure. 

If you are worried about a mess on your heat press, get a teflon sheet, or maybe butcher paper would do in a pinch. But a mess should not happen. These sheets are useful more for working with multiple layers of htv, or some printed transfer. You will make a mess if you try to press it upside down. The sticky side should make contact with the shirt. If you have the sticky side up, it will stick to your press.

The iron is likely to fail. The iron is likely to fail. Said it twice. I bet your failure with the iron is your ironing the wrong side. You are probably ironing the side meant to melt into the shirt and it just gunks up your iron. Turn it over. Did you catch the MIRROR IMAGE hint?

With the graphic mirror images, you place it on the shirt, optional teflon sheet on top, and press it. Then you peel the carrier off the shirt. Some HTV you peel hot, some cold. After the pressing, the vinyl will be embedded in the shirt allowing the peel to happen.

I HAVE seen some frustrating HTV vinyl that has a protective lining that has to be removed. This is a shipping safeguard and is usually on some kind of specialty stuff like holograms or prisms. It won't even cut with that lining and it doesn't sound like that is what you have.










That image is the MIRROR IMAGED design with the stick side facing the shirt. It doesn't look mirror imaged because it is turned over.


----------



## Kreative Press (Feb 27, 2017)

Make sure you cut the design in reverse. Then put it face down on the garment.
You need to make sure you are using heat transfer vinyl.
The sheet the are putting over the vinyl is just to keep the clothing from getting scorched.


----------



## hanna21 (Jan 24, 2017)

dcbevins said:


> Masking tape is for sign vinyl. HTV vinyl has a sticky carrier. You HAVE to mirror image the design or it will go on backwards. Ok if you viewing in a mirror.
> 
> The sticky sheet is heat resistant. It won't melt in the temperature ranges for a heat press. It is required that the HTV be on this sticky sheet. Trying to remove it is just not the right procedure.
> 
> ...



your reply is awesome.

i will give it a try on my heat press this time , i am testing on a test shirt so miror image not important for now , as i am more focused on the transfer 1st.


1: i wil place the shirt on heat press.
2 : place the transfer htv sticky bit facing the shirt and non sticky facing up.

3: put teflon on top of it incase it melts.

lets se.
-======================================

_*YOU REPLIED*_
*The iron is likely to fail. The iron is likely to fail. Said it twice. I bet your failure with the iron is your ironing the wrong side. You are probably ironing the side meant to melt into the shirt and

*sir the sticky part was facing the tshirt stuck on the tshirt and the non sticky facing up direct on iron heat.

the reason i tried iron is coz i cut out a very small test vinyl cut and heatpress is large and wil take time to heat up , this is why i wanted to se if the heat melts the pastic htv sheet and it does, it wrenkles up and then melts away.

like i said the sticky side was facing the shirt and non sticky facing up , so when i put finger on top of it , its not sticky.

what am i doing wrong ? should i try it with heatpress with teflon sheet on top










*here is a video i made 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nx-M...ature=youtu.be
please check my video this is the vinyl i have and the sheet am talking about that melts
*


----------



## hanna21 (Jan 24, 2017)

*update

i cutted a very small piece and used the heatpress , it did not melt the plastic sticky sheet.
and transfer was pretty good to
*


----------



## STPG Press (Jul 6, 2015)

At this point, maybe you should find someone local with this skill set that can work with you directly and in person. This doesn't seem to be working.


----------



## dubman3000 (Aug 5, 2011)

Hanna21,

All the shirts I do are in vinyl. I've done up to 8 colors on a single image using a layered method of separate colors (which ain't easy), so I consider myself to be well versed in this form of application.

For single or multicolored designs using separate colored vinyls, I use Fashion Film by Stahls. The adhesive side of the vinyl is face up on the product, which requires you to cut the image in reverse (mirrored), weed it, and flip it over when applying to the shirt. The remaining adhesive on the clear backing helps keep things in place during application as well as protects the vinyl from direct heat from the heat press (which is irrelevant since I always use a cover sheet).

A single color design like your "ROB 2017" or NIKE shouldn't need anything special in order to apply it to a garment (unless the product you're using otherwise specifies). A cover sheet is highly recommended (various options available) to protect any exposed vinyl and the garment from direct heat from the heat press. Note: certain types of cover sheets may also offer different finishes to your design such as matte or semil-gloss.

For printed vinyl using my Versacamm VP-540 and CAD-COLOR Express Print vinyl by Stahls, the process is different. The image is printed as it will appear on the shirt, cut and then weeded. Since the adhesive is on the back of the vinyl, some form of transfer tape (I use Magic Mask by Stahls) is needed in order to lift the design off of the backing before applying to the garment. A cover sheet is also highly recommended during the application process.

If you still have questions or concerns, I would highly recommend Stahls website as they have a large selection of help and education videos, which I have found to be invaluable, ranging from beginners to more advanced users.

*Disclaimer:* I'm not a promoter for, nor associated or affiliated with Stahls in any way. It just happens to be one of the first companies that popped up for me when I searched for things on the internet and the first product I tried (which I've had great results). I'm sure there are plenty of great products out there and I suggest that everyone do their own research, sample things, and select the best product(s) that work(s) for you.


----------

